# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΤΕΤV

## OBIVAN1

Γεία σας φίλοι
Είμαι συνδρομητης otetv (βλεπω μεσω δορυφορου στις 9 μοιρες)και προσφαρτα πηρα αλλον έναν αποκωδ/τη otetv( για αλλο πακετο για παιδικα καναλια ) που προοριζεται σε αλλο δωματιο. τι χρειαζεται ? .Με TWIN LNB η απλο διακλαδωτη ? θα έχω σήμα χωρις να επηρεαζονται τα καναλια  στη παλια γραμμη ?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## avgoustisp

Με την ίδια κεραία και ένα spliter στέλνεις σήμα στον δεύτερο αποκωδικοποιητή




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBIVAN1

ευχαριστω avgoustip .με το twinLNB uθα εχω αποτελεσμα ?

----------


## her

Θες twin lnb. Οχι spliter.
Αν έχεις το multiroom θες και σύνδεση στο router και οι δυο αποκωδικοποιητές.

----------


## manolo

Όπως τα λέει ο Ηρακλής..ακριβώς έτσι..Όχι splitters..

----------

